# Köderfische kaufen



## JoHo (3. Juni 2007)

hallo,

als neuling und baldiger einsteiger ins köfi-angeln auf zander in der donau würd mich interessieren wo man eigentlich diese köderfische wie z.b. lauben, rotaugen, etc. kaufen kann? gibt es die auch konserviert (eingelegt oder gefroren) im supermarkt oder nur in den angel-geschäften?

bitte um kurze info, wo ihr eure köfis herbekommt, wenn ihr sie nicht am angeltag selber angelts.

grüße
joho


----------



## Mendener (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderfische kaufen*

... googel... doch mal ...


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderfische kaufen*

köfis angeln und dann genug einfrieren! vor allem hast du dann gerade in der kälteren jahreszeit immer köder zur hand und musst wegen ein paar köfis nix im internet bestellen! ( und du hast keine wartezeit bis die köfis da sind sondern du kannst jederzeit spontan los ). für die versandkosten kannst du vom ködermaterial gesehen bestimmt einige köfis aus dem wasser zerren.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderfische kaufen*

Eine Bestellung bezahlst du so vuel wie fr das Köderfangzubehör...

Z.b Stipprute 3-4m: 3-7€
      Schnur(0,10)(25m)- 2€
      Haken(kleine)- 1€
      Schwimmer(05,1,2g)- 0,50-1€

Dann noch paar Bleischrote und ne Dose Maden das wars..evt. noch ein bisschen Futter da brauchst du aber nicht viel 1 Ballen so groß wie eine Faust reicht und immer wieder etwas von dem Ball abbrechen und reinschmeißen oder paar lose Maden.

mfg Flo


----------



## Steinadler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderfische kaufen*

ich würd se an deiner stelle einfach selbst fangen so wie flo beschrieben hat


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderfische kaufen*

Was spricht dagegen sie selbst zu fangen. Senken ist auch nicht gerade schwer. Ne Senkausrüstung bekommst du auch schon ab 10€. Dann noch einen Stab bzw. langen Stock suchen an den du sie anbindest und schon hast du alles was du brauchst.


----------



## Knispel (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderfische kaufen*

Wenn Du unbedingt kaufen willst :
http://www.koederfisch.eu/startseite.htm?gclid=CK3gmIOBwIwCFSAwZwodHlnuHQ


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderfische kaufen*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Eine Bestellung bezahlst du so vuel wie fr das Köderfangzubehör...
> 
> Z.b Stipprute 3-4m: 3-7€
> Schnur(0,10)(25m)- 2€
> ...


 

|good:|good:|good:

mfg Andy


----------



## JoHo (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderfische kaufen*

hallo,

erstmals danke für die antworten.

wenn ich so nachdenke, habt ihr eigentlich recht. nachdem ich vorige woche sowieso einige schwarzmeergrundeln ungewollterweise an der angel hatte, könnte man das ja systematisch betreiben und ein paar "auf lager" legen. 

solltet ihr welche benötigen, bestellungen zu mir 

grüße
jochen


----------

